# GESTORIA REQ for re registering my car



## lucas (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello I wonder if anyone can help me. I have been living in Alcobendos for sometime now and I need to re register my car in Spain, I will need the help of a GERTORIA but I do not know how to find one. I do not speak Spanish yet can anyone recommend maybe a person or Company who can help me pls.

Thanks

Ita


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lucas said:


> Hello I wonder if anyone can help me. I have been living in Alcobendos for sometime now and I need to re register my car in Spain, I will need the help of a GERTORIA but I do not know how to find one. I do not speak Spanish yet can anyone recommend maybe a person or Company who can help me pls.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ita


Local british newspaper? Your rental/estate agent?? Internet? local british radio station adverts? You must know some brits in your area who know one??

Jo


----------



## lucas (Nov 18, 2008)

jojo said:


> Local british newspaper? Your rental/estate agent?? Internet? local british radio station adverts? You must know some brits in your area who know one??
> 
> Jo


Jo If I did I would not have posted the request


----------

